# Fly pigeon like a hawk - most enjoyable hobby



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQI6HcJA5IY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ6gbiOta0g


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

ok. that's the coolest thing ever.



all of my birds are tame, but i only have one bird i can fly like that, my rescued feral Brooklyn.
how do you train them all so well?

i'd love to know so i could start letting my other birds out.
i have one frill hen who will fly from the loft straight into my house, but the rest i am too scared to let out! so i take them in the house for exercise.

did you hand raise them all?

wow. so neat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Crow is cool!!


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

karijo said:


> ok. that's the coolest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure there is absolutely no point in asking him how to teach your birds how to do that. He's not interested in teaching other people how to do it. All he cares about is that everyone aww's him and asks for advice on how to do it, so dont waste your breath. 

If you want to learn how to train your birds how to fly back to you do a google search on mobile loft training rollers. You'll find alot more info there then you will get out of this guy.


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet pigeon*

Well, I am not sure why one person in this forum is getting upset and saying that I am not interested in teaching others. In fact, I have or at least give me a chance to. I am very busy with 3 little kids, a wife and my pets. I don't really have much time to sit at a computer and reply to all questions. I understand that some of you may be very anxious to train your birds but it does take a lot of time and passion.

Good questions....It is always better to hand raise your bird or birds. As I said to one of the members the other day, hand feed a couple and choose the one that is most responsive to your call. Keep in mind to choose a breed that will fly. If you tame a Frill, more than likely it will only fly short distance because it is a heavier bird and does not fly as well to begin with compared to rollers or other performing breed. Then, as I mentioned before to others...use a distinctive sound or whistle everytime you are around your bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes you did let me know all that info, and thanks. I don't think it is a pet trick like some including me was thinking, and wanted step by step directions on how to do it. he has a special relationship with his bird/s that takes alot of time and effort. most of ours are in lofts and not handled like his are....very special indeed.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You did a fine job with that bird. The bond and trust it has for you is just amazing! It would be great to one day have a bird that I can do that with but I just can't afford to pay a single bird that much attention right now....the others might get mad at me...lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

theBrewMeister said:


> I'm pretty sure there is absolutely no point in asking him how to teach your birds how to do that. He's not interested in teaching other people how to do it. All he cares about is that everyone aww's him and asks for advice on how to do it, so dont waste your breath.
> 
> If you want to learn how to train your birds how to fly back to you do a google search on mobile loft training rollers. You'll find alot more info there then you will get out of this guy.


BrewMeister,

I really don't understand the need for such a judgemental/negative post, and I must say it was totally uncalled for.


Petrollers, I appreciate you taking the time to share your wonderful pet bird, Crow and his antics, it shows a lot of time and dedication and consistent training on your part. Please do share with us again when you have more time.

Thank you.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Petrollers,

Welcome to the forum. We are actually nice people. Most of us really don't share theBrewMeister view. I enjoyed the videos. Those birds trust you so you must be a nice guy. Share any knowledge that you like. No hurry.

theBrewMeister ,

Have you meet this guy before? It sounds like you have history with him.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Lightning my beloved roller pigeon used to do that for me, but would never actually come to my arm or hand. Me and my dad would be working in the barn on the coop and he'd just fly right next to us and acasionally fly to are heads. I loved it but my dad wasn't to thrilled because he would always scratch his bald spot with his claws. lol With my next batch of babies I going to try treats. And I'm going to try to REALLY spend alot of time with them.


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

I have only met BrewMeister for the first time a few days ago on this forum. I understand he is a little anxious to get started like many others. He did not really give me a chance to reply to his last email and already made negative comments. 
Patience is important in training a young bird to fly like mine. Not so sure if he will have the patience. Anyway, enough said.

To get your pigeon to come to your arm - as soon as your bird starts to fly a little, you should practice putting her on your arm or shoulder and when your bird flies to you, hold out your arm or hand. Soon, your bird should be comfortable landing on your arm. Otherwise, it will land on your head for right next to you. It is very important to keep up the bond with your bird so that you are able to hold or catch her when she lands on your arm or next to you. Naturally, if you spend less time with your bird, she will become flighty and uncomfortable with being held.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

You had enough time to respond to me and others with links to more videos and vague comments. Everytime we asked you for some guidance -no more than to point us in the right direction - all we got were messages back about how you've put up more videos. I've asked you several times to give advice, not only here but on youtube as well. If you dont care to teach people just say that it's proprietary and you dont want to distribute the info. I know my post sounded harsh and I apoligize for that but question dodging responses tend to make most people a little irritated.


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

I have pretty much given you all that you really should know. Flying rollers with a portable loft is a little different. You can train an older bird or adult bird to come to you and use food to lure them into their little cage. That is really easy to do if that is how you wish to fly your bird. I mean, I raise all my birds that you saw and will see by hand. If you start with 2 to 3 week old squeekers and spend time with them or one, the result will be amazing. There is really no secrets or tricks to flying a pigeon like mine. For example, if you hand raise a baby parrot by hand, she will fly to you and only know you as the parents. Same with a baby pigeon. I recommend you raising a roller or a figurita because they are small, quick, and takes up less space. 

I have time to post videos because I fly my birds almost every single day during the summer days. My kids love the parks and play ground and I am killing two birds with one stone by flying my hobby with the kids. 

I already gave you the key points:

* Hand raise your bird(s)
* Use a distinctive sound that only you and your bird know
* Spend time with your bird

Soon, it will do it's naturally thing - Fl and come to you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I think you're videos are fabulous. Don't know what "brews" problem is. 
How many pigeons do you have? I can see that if the time is taken, that it would be easy to train a bird like yours, but wonder if it would still work when there's another 50 out flying that AREN'T trained...........LOL


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brewmeister,

Chill out man. We are talking about a hobby and pigeons for cheezus sake! This whole thing that we do is for relaxation and fun and for some of us a little pocket change. No need to get all hostile like Mcguyver having only 30 seconds left to disarm a bomb with nothing but a rubber band and an old hotdog.

Nobody OWES you anything. Your sense of entitlement to an answer or instruction from Petroller is a rediculous notion.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

theBrewMeister said:


> You had enough time to respond to me and others with links to more videos and vague comments. Everytime we asked you for some guidance -no more than to point us in the right direction - all we got were messages back about how you've put up more videos. I've asked you several times to give advice, not only here but on youtube as well. If you dont care to teach people just say that it's proprietary and you dont want to distribute the info. I know my post sounded harsh and I apoligize for that but question dodging responses tend to make most people a little irritated.



most?????

"sounded harsh" is putting it gently.


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

Lovebird,

I have lots of tame birds but they are this years hatched. I used to have rollers but they were all sold during the winter. Here is a clip of my young 08 rollers I flew last summer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGvxfUwyIxg 

I made a mistake selling those three bird rollers and some of my tame homers. I didn't really give them a chance to perform. Those birds were too young and Crow is the only one I kept for myself. 

Currently, I have Red Ganzel, white Buddapist, Portuguese Tumblers, Arch Angels, Pheasant Pigeon, Figuritas, Homers, and still looking for some young rollers. It has been a little difficult to purchase young ones this year.
Here are some videos of my birds that I am training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BomGtoM1xVk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoiY7tiEqiQ

I have breeders that aren't tame and I fly them together at times at home. They'll usually fly together but the tame ones will come down when I whistle. All my birds are all kept in a big coop.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Victor said:


> most?????
> 
> "sounded harsh" is putting it gently.


Ok, are we trying to drag this out? Because as I recall I apoligized as you can see. So, I'm going to go ahead and drop it now, care to join?

As for Petrollers, your birds are amazing to watch. Forgive my rash behavior but as I previously mentioned, I had asked you on youtube and here for some advice and it seemed as if you were dodging the questions. I understand that youre a busy person, I respect that, it just seemed as if you were ignoring everyone. Thank you now for taking time to give everyone your input. Again, I apoligize. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

WOW petrollers your birds rock!! I hope someday I can train my bird's babies to do that!
You are a great trainer! I loved the videos! Keep it up!!-Columba livia!


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Columba livia! said:


> WOW petrollers your birds rock!! I hope someday I can train my bird's babies to do that!
> You are a great trainer! I loved the videos! Keep it up!!-Columba livia!


Yea, what Columba livia said!  Congratulations on developing such fine skill, and thanks for sharing the videos! Maybe one day....


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

BrewMeister,

I have tons of private emails and comments on youtube. I am not really sure what your screen name is and when you asked me questions. Anyway, I am not trying to dodge your questions. I understand you are anxious to get started but I do want you to know that it will take some time and if you plan to train 3 birds, it will be different from training one bird. Especially homers. Keep in mind that when you train more than one bird, eventually, your birds will bond more to each other than to you. 

Columbia Livia and Della,

If you two start with baby pigeons and sometimes, it can be frustrating at first but give your young bird time to learn and bond to you and the result will be amazing. This type of flying is different from the traditional way of flying and but it is worth the time. According to the president of nation pigeon association, I might be the only guy that flies fancy birds.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

I have birds that do this. Training does require a lot more patience than most anything else in pigeons. My birds LOVE peanuts (like most), so i teach them just after weaning age that a click means peanut. (Buy a dog clicker training device from petstore) I then gently start tossibng them from a foot or two away from me and they normally land on my shoulder. When they do, I click and they get a peanut. I do this two or three times a day, along with spending time with each bird, petting and holding them. I use a clicker because it is a different sound unlike anything else I heard.

It is best to do this only with younger birds around weaned age. I have accomplished it with older birds but its a LOT harder than with the younger birds. The main goal is to break the fear they have of you and to show them your not going to hurt them.


I am pretty petrollers uses a similar method. But I dont know. 

He has great pigeons though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering do you have to isolate the young bird while training or do you keep him in with other birds?


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont know what PetRollers does but I dont isolate them. But I do play with them more in the loft than my other birds. I carry them around, while feeding etc etc. Get them use to me. Since it is mainly just training them to come to a sound. My rollers use to do the same thing, besides I trained them to trap when I whistled. Same concept. Different landing perch


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet pigeons*

Spirit Wing,

I keep all my breeders in a bigger coop and I have never let those out before. I keep my tame ones along with a couple of rollers and homers that are not tame. Those I fly daily at home. So, no I do not really isolate them. The reason I have them separate is only because my breeder coop is at a different place and I only have room for a 4x4 at my place. 

I have never really flown birds using a portable loft but I am sure with time and training it would be amazing as well.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool. I use to fly birds out of a portable loft but I liked it better (and simplier) if they just landed on me instead. So I no longer use a portable loft.

I was just saying the method used to call the birds back is the same basic principle as trap training rollers. 

I enjoyed the videos PetRollers


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet Pigeon*

I am glad you enjoyed watching my videos. Hopefully I was able to give us some insights to a different way of flying pigeons. I have always wanted to own a hawk as a kid because of the way falconers fly their raptor. I soon realized the trouble I would have to go through and decided to fly pigeons instead. I Honestly think pigeons are great pets! Affordable and easy to raise and breed. There are so many breeds of pigeons out there and that is what I like most about it.

I may have forgotten to mention ,but I have two pairs of Greek Doneks; the red pair is on eggs and the black pair just hatched out two babies . I am hoping to fly Doneks this year.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

Petrollers, do you teach the birds to eat from your hand? I had the idea to feed the birds I want to fly only from hand; that way I become the "mobile loft" and they would then come to me for food instead of the loft. I already have a bird I've chosen for this based on his young age (still doesnt have all his feathers under his wings and around his beak) and he doesnt mind me picking him up. Plus after two days of handling him he will sit on my arm and eat seeds from my palm. Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet pigeon*

TheBrewMeister,

If your bird is unable to eat on its own, then you will have to hand feed it. If you want to feed them from your hand only, you can if you have time. However, If you hand raise your birds, they should remain tame and will just come to you when you signal them.


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bonding is important.*

Using food is a very easy way to get a pigeon to your arm. If you plan on flying him outside without a portable loft. One thing you'll realize is that when your bird gets older, she won't allow you to grab her as much or even at all. It is important to keep that bond strong otherwise, you'll be outside chasing after you bird for a long while even if she is just next to your feet.


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

So is this your "key" to success with getting the birds to return to you when signalled-hand feeding them and maintaining a personal bond with them? My birds all can eat on their own. I just thought that the only way for me to convince them to come to me to eat is by hand feeding the ones I want to return to me. I dont see any other way with homers b/c they typically just want to return to their loft no matter where they are. Also, do you isolate them individually or with the group you train, or allow them to hang out with all your birds?


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Homers as flying pets.*

TheBrewMeister,

I am currently training two young homers. A checker and a red ash. Although the checker homer is still young she flew with crow twice around the park and came right down as I signaled them. If you train them like this, Homers will not come home. They will fly around for a longer time than the little figuritas but should not come home. The only time it will come home is if you left her at the park and came home yourself. The other time it will come home is if she is chased by a predator. 

I don't isolate my birds.....I house all my tame birds with a couple of flying rollers and homers. The tame birds remain very tame on a daily basis. I can fly all of them together at home. However, most of the time I take my tame pigeons to fly at parks when I am out with my children. And, if I fly my tame birds with the homers and rollers at the park, the homers and rollers will come home right away while my tame birds will fly around and come down to me.(when it's close to home)


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I really do appreciate your continuance of this thread. I am super serious about training my birds to do this as I too wanted to get into falconry for the same reason. But, I am worried that I may be going about taming my birds the wrong way. I started with a young homer that I got from the breeder that all my birds came from, except, he was free because he had color. this guy has about 60+ birds and theyre all white. He uses the birds for weddings and sees no value in birds that have some color. Anyways, the first bird ,gimpy, was on his way to being really tame-so I thought- but after about a week of handling he became extremely aggressive whenever I tried to handle him. I had him to the point of eating from my hand as he perched on the other but for some reason, and I think it has to do with a sprained ankle, he became really really aggressive towards me so I gave up on him as it seemed neither one of us was enjoying the time together anymore. So I moved onto the other free bird he gave me. I think this bird is a week or so younger based on his feathers. This bird is really responsive to my feed call when on my hand, plus, he is responsive to my hand- If I place my hand across his belly he will step up onto it. 

Soooo, the big question: I get up early every morning and take upon my hand the new bird (pheonix) using a creance I let him perch upon my left hand and take a handfull of seed in my right. Keeping a closed fist I place my right hand in front of Pheonix and make my "feed call" as I open my hand exposing the food. I allow him to eat for a while then, when he pauses, I close my hand and wait a moment, I then reopen my hand making the same "call" and allow him to eat some more. After feeding we spend some time together; I pet him, talk to him, and give him some peas and sunflower seeds- which he loves- all the while everytime I introduce food to him I make my call. 
-Do you feel that what I am doing is a step in the right direction in getting him to return to me for food? I can really see no other way.

Thanks again for your patience and help!


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet pigeon*

TheBrewMeister,

I work a full time job so I don't have the time to feed my birds like what you are saying. I mean, I have at least 10 birds that I am trying to train not including Crow. So, I just put food in their coop in the morning and when I get back home, I just play with them. I mean, you can even get a wild pigeon sometimes to come to you if they are hungry by using food. I think the key is to spend a lot of time with your bird. Since, you only have one or two bird, if you want to fee them only by hand, I think there will be more power to you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ones hatched at your own loft and handled from about 10 days old become more tame as well...I can see the disadvantage of trying to tame a bird that came from anothers loft even if it is young....


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I really would like to just have a pigeon to come to me and sit on my shoulder. My first pigeon did this. i dont know how she did or what I did but she would sit on my shoulder all the time and seemed very attached to me. When i would go inside she would try to come into the house with me and sit in the window and watch us. I don't really know how I did this. I kept her (and her pigeon friend) in a tricked out rabbit hutch. We really turned it around to make a nice home for them. And everyday i just fed them and took care of them. Any idea how or why she became so attached to me? How could I do it again. Thanks Petrollers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

your bird was imprinted on you thats why it did what it did ,you cant just make them that way... some are more impressionable then others and the younger you get them the better the chance of it happening again there will be


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> your bird was imprinted on you thats why it did what it did ,you cant just make them that way... some are more impressionable then others and the younger you get them the better the chance of it happening again there will be


 oh ok. i was always dumbfounded by the whole thing because i got her and her friend at the same time and age but she was the really friendly one. and for some reason i think she thought i was her mate because she did not become attached to anyone else or anything. if anyone got close to me while she was on my shoulder, she would smack them with her wing. I miss Snowball so much!!!!


----------

